# My Reubens



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man! These were good if I do say so. Made from the pastrami I smoked yesterday.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

nice....won't get much better than that looks right there !


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

It's weird but I can actually smell that sandwich right now. Looks (and smells) awesome!


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

OldBay said:


> It's weird but I can actually smell that sandwich right now. Looks (and smells) awesome!


You're not the only one!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, I'm assuming that's kraut I see, correct?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Pay, I'm assuming that's kraut I see, correct?


Yes sir.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

my stomach is growling now.... thanks for sharing the pics.....


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks good and the marble rye CLASSIC


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Excalibur said:


> nice....won't get much better than that looks right there !


Yup


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Man that looks good.......


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Never looking at this part of the forum again, man that looks great!!!!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I can never get marble rye around here...anytime i catch a loaf i have rubens for days...one of my favorite sammiches


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I hope that's "thousand island" dressing I see, and not cheddar cheese. I do believe I see swiss underneath! Damn...looks great and MAKES ME HUNGRY!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sprtsracer said:


> I hope that's "thousand island" dressing I see, and not cheddar cheese. I do believe I see swiss underneath! Damn...looks great and MAKES ME HUNGRY!!!


Russian Dressing and Swiss cheese.


----------

